# Just off the bed



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ready to start staining in the morning. Has to be done and delivered for a wedding in the Upper by Labor Day Weekend, and I'll be gone all next week to SC for my own daughter's wedding.

It's 34 x 13

HJ

Still cutting away


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it stained and a couple coats of lacquer. Might spray one more on - don't know yet.

Hope my customer likes it.

Bill Griggs came thru again and really helped making the map from a picture. He's good+!











HJ

Scares himself sometimes


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work John . To think how far you've come since your cnc arrived


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx, Rick. You know the bumbling start I got trying to lift off. But I'm still in first grade playing around at recess when compared to what can really be done with one of these machines, a good program, and some talent (like Scottart). I hope 2 out of the 3 will get me a little further along.

You can get totally engrossed and obsessed with one of these and spend a heck of lot of time playing around.

HJ

Has learned what "start over" really means.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking good John. What brand of Lacquer did you use?

Bill


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not home to look, Bill, but it's from WalMart in a white can. It's like $3.44 a can. I gave that one and 3 smaller carvings 3 pretty heavy coats and used 1 can up. Smells pretty strong, but seems to do the job.

See what your bitmap tracing help did?

HJ

Sent finished pic to customer - he seemed pleased.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Well done, John. Glad to see you are having CNC success. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A little, Perfesser. Long Long way to go to even being considered a little successful.

HJ

At least now he's starting to have a little fun


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Once you know how to get one project from drawing to finished part and someone pays you for it you are a professional. If you are having fun in the process then all that is pure profit. I teach students with no experience who within one semester are teaching me new things. In fact classes start today in a couple of hours. I respect you for just trying. Keep having fun!

4D


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

well done John.. . when we going to see a Pike?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When I can get one that looks worthy of your approval. Had to do a few orders first.

In SC this week for daughter's wedding.

HJ

Gonna work on fishing one real soon.


----------

